# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  راهی هست من بتونم رشتمو واسه کنکور تغییر بدم؟

## rezabr1999

سلام . خیلی خلاصه بگم . من تجربیم میخواستم ریاضی امتحان بدم ولی مشکلاتی داشتم نتونستم تو فرصت تعیین شده عوض کنم الان هیچ راهی نیست بتونم رشتمو عوض کنم به ریاضی؟

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> سلام . خیلی خلاصه بگم . من تجربیم میخواستم ریاضی امتحان بدم ولی مشکلاتی داشتم نتونستم تو فرصت تعیین شده عوض کنم الان هیچ راهی نیست بتونم رشتمو عوض کنم به ریاضی؟


از طریق سیستم پاسخگویی درخواستتون رو ارسال کنید تا راهنماییتون کنن
سیستم پاسخگویی

----------

